# BOAT TRAILER EXCESSIVE TIRE WEAR



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a tandem axle Mc Clain trailer and a 24 foot Scout that sits on it. My trailer tires are wearing badly on the inside, all four of them. Called Mc Clain and they said they had not seen this before, BS, Im thinking to myself. Less than 3000 miles on tires and they are shot. air pressure is correct, and they are Carlile trailer tires. Any two coolers had this problem before? thanks


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I have seen it many times. Carlile tires do not hold up. They wear really bad. I switched to Goodyear Marathons and have not looked back. 

Shallow


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

It doesn't matter if they are Carliles or Walmarts, they shouldn't be bald in 3K miles. More than likely the axles are misaligned, the trailer is bowing due to lack of bracing, or improperly placed bracing. Tires just don't wear that bad that fast. If the boat/trailer is new, take it back where you bought it and make them adjust the trailer and replace the tires.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

bayman x2
I was a bit disappointed with McClain my last visit. BS BS BS.
What you paid for that rig...take it back to them and get THEM to correct it.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the same problem developing on my 2010 trailer with the same crappy tires as well.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

When you back and cut a tandem trailer, you put months of wear on the tires in a few minutes. Watch how they slide sideways sometimes when backing around a corner. Pull them off the rims and rotate them to the wheels on the other side to get some more life out of them. Don't change the direction of rotation.


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

*Tire wear verdict?*



cmnovak3360 said:


> I have a tandem axle Mc Clain trailer and a 24 foot Scout that sits on it. My trailer tires are wearing badly on the inside, all four of them. Called Mc Clain and they said they had not seen this before, BS, Im thinking to myself. Less than 3000 miles on tires and they are shot. air pressure is correct, and they are Carlile trailer tires. Any two coolers had this problem before? thanks


Wondering, did you find a solution? I also have a 3 yr old with Carlisle's doing same.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Your boat is to heavy for the axels


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Carlisle tires are POS I will not put them on anything I own period. Found that out the hard way. Also the McClain trailers arent that great either and teamed with bad tires just makes it worse. I have my cat sitting on a McClain and its already been over to all-tex getting fixed. Its also had 1 set of carlisles blow out and I am wearing a second set of heavy duty trailer tires out which I have had good luck with. By the way the way Ive only had the set-up for 1-1/2 years. Maybe 15-20 trips from conroe to galveston so far.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

*Axles need the be upgraded*

Crawl under trailer and look on axle for a tag with a weight rating also while you are there make sure your axles are tight and have not moved. If there is no rating take your trailer to the nearest trailer place they should be able to tell you what rating your axles are . Find out how heavy your boat is . You can also pull off all wheels mesure center of grease cappes on both sides see if there is a diffrents if set them the same on both sides . Hope this helps :headknock


----------



## Blacklab (Aug 27, 2005)

It is the trailer. Go see McClain in person. Had this happen on a McClain years ago, went back and forth and through a set of tires and started chewing up a second with essentially no mileage on either in terms of tire life. Not saying it is their fault, boat builder may have skimped on the trailer they order to save a buck or two, don't know. But I do know you need to have them look at it. Probably need a bigger axle. I was not a smooth exchange, really had to press the issue with them.


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Plain and simple its Mcclain trailers I have and explorer Tv and the tires wear freakin from the inside I've tried adjusting tires pressure but with no results. There is just not enough bracing and the trailer flexes just way to much. 
Quick fix buy a different trailer. Its the worst 3 grand I've ever spent.


----------

